# Piedmont today



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I've been fishing Piedmont for years and it's famous for being a stingy lake even though monsters swim them waters.

Today was like most others, skunk city. BUT, it was awesome to be ON the water again for the second time this year. It was a beautiful day and just about zero wind with bluebird skies. Really didn't care if we caught anything, just being there on the water after being shut in for all these HOT months...what a great breath of fresh air!!

*This is a first for me at Piedmont. There was ONE truck in the lot...ONE!!*









I've never ever seen that before!! When we came in around 7:30 there was 6-8 trucks there...as normal.

Great day to be alive and on the water!!


----------



## Toolboxburl (Apr 27, 2018)

Where is the best place to get minnies around Piedmont?


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Just booked a site at Piedmont the other day thru the end of the season. Been working from home since March and I'm about sick of the home office, aka my 3rd bedroom. Spent the weekend at Clendening a few weeks ago and I was hooked. Setting up the camper tomorrow and cant wait to take the boat out whenever work allows. Those two lakes are so peaceful and the possibility of figuring out the saugeye has got me pumped. I'll be a regular down there for the next couple months so if you see a Tracker Targa help a brother out with some tips. If I can actually figure them out I'll do the same.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I been trying to figure them out for YEARS at Piedmont. You can catch a ton of dinks there as the size limit is 15". We catch quality 14 1/2, 14 3/4 and 14 7/8" saugeye. But try to find a legal one.....lol.. As a rule, I may get one keeper a year.

It's a great catfish lake though...lots of 10 and 15lb channel cats to be had. Gonna try for some carps before the snow flies...probably some monster carp in there too.

Hard to beat Piedmont for the quietness and beauty. Water temp yesterday was 84°.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Nothing like a Piedmont sunrise


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Nothing like a Piedmont sunrise
> View attachment 375411



You do any good?


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

(bunch of 14" Sageye)
Yea, me too. A few old old guy's told me - Big ones are deep, at sharp edges, use 4" shiners, straight down (vertical) , foot off bottom and wait for a tug. Like fishing off a bridge this time of year. Not my style but supposed to work.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dragline said:


> (bunch of 14" Sageye)
> Yea, me too. A few old old guy's told me - Big ones are deep, at sharp edges, use 4" shiners, straight down (vertical) , foot off bottom and wait for a tug. Like fishing off a bridge this time of year. Not my style but supposed to work.


How was you fishing trolling


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Well good luck on finding some 4" shiners. Chubs I could get, but not shiners that big.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hatchetman said:


> You do any good?


Took that pic several weeks ago. I’m still in South Carolina.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Specwar said:


> Took that pic several weeks ago. I’m still in South Carolina.



That's right, I forgot you were going....


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Reply - Walley15 > anchored on drop off. 1/4 oz jig head tipped with as big of minnows as you can find. Hold 12" - 16" from bottom, wait for a run. Like fishing off a bridge but use your sonar to find a deep drop holding fish. It's slow fishing technique . 
When it worked for me, I would see my rod tip tug down, then set the hook. Lot's of sitting and waiting for a bite.


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Finally made it out Sunday afternoon/evening. Tclark is right, about 11 just misses. Were able to get 3 keepers but they were all 16" give or take 1/4". Seemed to be hiding out in the weeds. All came on weed edges in 13-15 feet. Also, added a decent smallmouth for good measure. Planning on heading back Friday for the weekend.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Been trolling this thread for a while now. The boys and I are heading down here in a month to do some COVID get away for a few days. Taking a pontoon and a small boat. I have 2 FO's this year just trying to get one more. Fished Clendening a few times never Piedmont. We are staying at a BnB near the marina.


----------

